

Use Google's new Roboto “Draft” font now - rayshan
https://fonts.googleapis.com/css?family=RobotoDraft:regular,bold,italic,thin,light,bolditalic,black,medium

======
rayshan
More info here: [http://googledevelopers.blogspot.com/2014/07/the-new-
roboto....](http://googledevelopers.blogspot.com/2014/07/the-new-roboto.html)

Get just what you need:

    
    
        @import url(https://fonts.googleapis.com/css?family=RobotoDraft:400,500,700,400italic);
    

This isn't officially on Google Fonts yet.

